# hay wilson in TX



## Vol

The following was posted by our member Dr. Vincent Haby today;

"Many of HayTalk members may be wondering why HayWilson has gone silent. Better than a month ago, Bill suffered a mild stroke resulting in slight memory loss. Physically, Bill said he is okay and in no pain. He said he can still maintain his forage growers association books but said the Drs. won't let him drive to that office, or operate his forage harvesting equipment."

Please use this forum to pass on your prayers, regards, and best wishes to long time member, friend, associate, and general forage expert, Bill(hay) Wilson.

Regards, Mike

Wishing you nothing but the best Bill. May the Good Lord restore your health.


----------



## r82230

May a speedy recovery be in order for Bill, my thoughts and prayers are with him.


----------



## Thorim

Prayers to Bill and his family for full and speedy recovery.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Mr Wilson, I pray for your speedy recovery which allows you to continue your plans to return to college and give the instructors a ration.

I trust this little setback will not keep you down; you could drive a railroad spike in your ear and your knowledge would still vastly exceed my knowledge. There is much I look forward to learning from your wisdom which has always been coupled with your patience to teach.

73, Mark


----------



## RockyHill

Mr. Wilson, so sorry to hear of your health problem. Prayers that you will be restored to being able to do the activities you choose to do. You've provided a lot of information for Hay Talk members (and lurkers as well) and we all look forward to much more. You and your family are in our prayers.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## stack em up

Prayers to you Bill from southwestern Minnesota! The Good Lord heals all in time.


----------



## Grateful11

Wishing you a speedy recovery Bill. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## swmnhay

Hopefully you have a speedy recovery Bill.


----------



## FCF

May the Lord grant you a full and speedy recovery. Looking forward to more posts from you.


----------



## Lostin55

Praying for a full and rapid recovery.


----------



## OhioHay

Prayers from Ohio for a fast recovery. May the good Lord watch over you and heal you.


----------



## rjmoses

Hope to see you back here real soon, Bill. Miss you and your wisdom.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430

Bill,
I hope you get well soon. I always enjoy reading about the way you forage for hay.
I'm sure you'll be better in no time!


----------



## urednecku

Prayers from central Florida as well.


----------



## somedevildawg

I wished I lived closer and could do more to help out.....You're an asset to our country, your family, our industry and this forum......Godspeed on your recovery Bill, we miss your wise words of wisdom.....Thank You for all you do and have done


----------



## hcriddle

Praying God's blessings and comfort and a quick return to full speed.

Buddy


----------



## Swv.farmer

Praying that God will lay his healing touch upon you and give you a full and speedy recovery. And strengthen your family to help you.


----------



## luke strawwalker

+1

OL J R


----------



## LaneFarms

Prayers for a fast recovery Bill.


----------



## Tx Jim

I also pray for Bill's quick recovery. The thought of having a stroke scares the heck out of this ole man.

Jim


----------



## FarmerCline

Prayers from NC that you will have a fast recovery and be back on your tractors in the hayfield soon.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony

Prayers from Michigan for a quick recovery.


----------



## clowers

Prayers to you Bill.

Scott


----------



## Uphayman

Prayers to you, from the U.P. I'll try to send you some of our beautiful summer weather also. Get well soon.


----------



## chazhk

Prayers from the hill country of Texas Bill. I have not had the pleasure of meeting you via this site but look forward to hearing of your healing and reading your posts in the future! May God continue to bless and give you a speedy recovery!

Chaz


----------



## Hank- in or

Bill is one of the most passionate and knowledgeable people in the forage world I have ever met. Here's to a speedy full recovery so he can resume his forage endeavors.


----------



## Tim/South

Get well soon and listen to your doctors. None of us are as young as we once were.


----------



## Tater Salad

Please get well and resume making our industry better for ALL of us !.........Never realized who you were until I read a paper Published at UC - Davis in which your insights were none short of impeccable. Only You could make alfalfa "ultra fascinating " !!! ............God be with you......Tater


----------



## SVFHAY

Praying for your recovery and thanking you for the knowledge and insight you brought to this site.


----------



## Three44s

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery from Eastern WA!

Three 44s


----------

